# Looking for some flies in ATL area



## LorenK (Apr 3, 2008)

I just lost my two active batches of flies and was looking for someone local that could help out. If you have an active batch you can sell, I would be very appreciative.

I'm calling the local pet stores, cannot find anything so far.

Thanks.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

I am in Canton and may be able to get enough together to get you through the weekend until you can get more ordered. 




LorenK said:


> I just lost my two active batches of flies and was looking for someone local that could help out. If you have an active batch you can sell, I would be very appreciative.
> 
> I'm calling the local pet stores, cannot find anything so far.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

im quite a long way.... savannah, but always happy to help out. PM if you feel like taking a VERY long drive 

james


----------



## LorenK (Apr 3, 2008)

James, that would be a long way...but I do like Savannah.

divingne1, thanks. I was able to locate some to hold me over till mid week.


----------

